# Dye sub blues are purple



## jan52 (Sep 18, 2007)

We just upgraded to an Epson 1400 printer with artainium inkfor dye sublimation. When we print a photo it prints excellent.The colors are correct. When we make a design for a ball shirt in Corel, and print it, it comes out purple. Whe have the ICC profiles installed that we were suppose to use with the ink. Anybody else have this problem, or any suggestions?


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

jan52 said:


> We just upgraded to an Epson 1400 printer with artainium inkfor dye sublimation. When we print a photo it prints excellent.The colors are correct. When we make a design for a ball shirt in Corel, and print it, it comes out purple. Whe have the ICC profiles installed that we were suppose to use with the ink. Anybody else have this problem, or any suggestions?


It shows up purple on the printed sheet or after sublimation? Some deep blues look purplish on the paper before sublimating.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Blues are the most notorious for matching a given sample and for results similar to a printed version. Over the couple of years I've been doing sublimation, it has taken "playing" with profiles to get matches for actual navy blue, dark navy and other various shades of blue for the area schools businesses we do work for. What you see on screen and what actually transfers after exposure to heat can be two totally different colors. I have a "cheater" shirt with color swatches pressed so that I can match as closely as possible a given sample before actually pressing on the final shirts. It may look weird on screen or even on the transfer paper, but I know when I press to the shirt it will then be the correct color I was intending. I use the Sublijet ColorSure palettes, but I have also pressed various "PMS" colors to material swatches, as with the ColorSure utilities one can turn off the ColorSure matching if something doesn't quite match up.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Profiles are specific for inks, cloth and processing conditions, i.e. different cloths will accept dyes in different proportions and may give a different colour with the same dye, acidity for example.
Pressing for different times at different temperatures will also affect the appearance.
You need to profile for that cloth at that process condition.
If you need spot colours accurate you can also use a colour atlas.


----------



## jan52 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks to both answers. We are trying to get royal blue. We have been printing small samples. Will keep trying. Also found our profiles weren't installed right and it wasn't using them.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Well that answers the question, if you use a profile - is it OK?


----------

